# New to Martial Arts



## Fr33dmJzzDnc3 (Jan 18, 2010)

My name is Kevin, I am looking to start studying a martial art, but I am not really sure which is right for me. I have done some research and was wondering if maybe you all could help me out.

I am looking for something with a good focus on conditioning, I am looking largely to keep myself in shape, but would also like to learn a martial art that is fairly offensive. I would also like to get into something that would have some weapon training to it, preferably some sort of staff fighting.

I am also probably not the most agile person, not that I wouldnt like something to push me to learn to be, but agility and flexibility are not strong points at the moment. Being 6'5", it was never speed that became a focus of mine.

Look forward to getting some advice!!!


----------



## Omar B (Jan 19, 2010)

You're looking for staff fighting?  Walk around with a staff much Kevin?

Anyways, most of the styles discussed here are not offensive since we don't go around attacking people with our fists, feet or staffs we just happen to carry around.  Rather it leans towards the defensive since we are peaceful people not looking for a chance to whack someone on the head with a large stick.

I learned bo, but that was a couple years into karate.  Maybe you might want to check out eskrima, though the sticks are not quite as big for the most part.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk Kevin! There are many styles to explore. Browse the board and ask questions.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome Kevin. Check out some of the Okinawan arts. Traditional Okinawan GoJu will teach bo/staff, along with low kicks that are conducive for self defense. Good luck.


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Welcome Kevin. Check out some of the Okinawan arts. Traditional Okinawan GoJu will teach bo/staff, along with low kicks that are conducive for self defense. Good luck.


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT..You've gotten some great advice so far...I started in Shorin-Ryu many years ago and loved it...The weapons training didnt come for a few years..As Sensei said, "First learn to control your hands, then learn to control what is put in your hands"..


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 19, 2010)

Quite so, gentlemen.  In most arts, weapons training comes in a fair way down the road for the very practical reason that, as noted above, a student has to be able to control themselves before they can control a weapon.  The exceptions are such arts as Iai or Katori, which are entirely devoted to a weapon or weapons.

Welcome aboard, Kevin :tup:.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello Kevin, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Rather than start offering suggestions that turn out not to be available to you in your area, maybe you should look at what's around.  Go to several schools, see what they have to offer.  Pick a school that seems to offer what you want, that you like the atmosphere and trust the instructor.


----------



## wushuguy (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Kevin,

Youtube is a place to start, you can check out some vids of different martial arts to compare if their style of movement suits you. Then you can ask around here about that particular style more. I'm sure some one can point a good teacher or training group near you.


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Kevin. I prefer the smash mouth style of Kajukenbo. (Original method)
Good luck in your search.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 19, 2010)

Unlike mr "Super Cool Know It All Omar" there, I'll address your staff question with a useful not insulting reply. 

I've seen some good staff work at a couple of karate schools. Those instructors understood the idea of improvised weaponry and taught how a broom handle or shovel could substitute for the traditional staff.  Problem I've seen with a staff is unlike in the movies where it's cool, in real close in fighting it's unwieldy and a hinderance.  Look for someplace that teaches short staff or jo for the best of both worlds.  Also, the Filipino arts do a lot of single and double stick work that is quite good for close in issues.  Regardless of where you end up, you'll probably have to work up to the weapon training though as most reserve that for higher belt ranks once you've learned the empty hand techniques.  

Good luck!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 19, 2010)

Along with The Last Legionary's suggestions -- if it's staff you're looking for, you might want to look at Western Martial Arts -- like the quarterstaff.  There's a surprising amount of information available about them today... and you might be surprised to find a training group in your area.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 19, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> Unlike mr "Super Cool Know It All Omar" there, I'll address your staff question with a useful not insulting reply.



LOL.  You find insulting where you look for it man.  I provided an answer, he's gonna have to spend time in a style before he gets to use a weapon.  Lighten up kid.


----------



## matrixman (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Kevin, Welcome.
 I would assume you're not looking to beat people up, just have an aggressively good time, freestyle with people who grin when they get hit, don't mind a few knocks as long as I learn. My two cents is classical karate, or Arnis. Have fun. Al


----------



## DBZ (Jan 23, 2010)

I just started Al Tracys style kenpo about 4 mouths ago to try something new and love it. Very well rounded


----------



## Fr33dmJzzDnc3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, I guess I need to spend some time talking to people and doing some research! It really has been a big help.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 23, 2010)

Where do you live? Sometimes what we want isn't where we want it, and we need to settle on something else.

Maybe jodo or iaido are what you want. 

Everyone secretly wants to train in iaido, but we only let the special ones in our special groups....


----------



## pmosiun1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fr33dmJzzDnc3 said:


> My name is Kevin, I am looking to start studying a martial art, but I am not really sure which is right for me. I have done some research and was wondering if maybe you all could help me out.
> 
> I am looking for something with a good focus on conditioning, I am looking largely to keep myself in shape, but would also like to learn a martial art that is fairly offensive. I would also like to get into something that would have some weapon training to it, preferably some sort of staff fighting.
> 
> ...



Boxing and regarding weapon, i think something like kendo might be for you. You won't learn how to use a sword but you would learn how to bash someone with a stick.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT Kevin,  I train in traditional MDK TKD, which can be as "aggressive" as you would like it to be.. . However, we do not focus much on weapons, so it is probably not where you would want to start.  That being said, we trace the majority of our roots to Okinawa, and style like Goju-ryu or Shotokan may be a good fit, as they practice many kobudo/weapons.


----------



## Stonecold (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Kevin

               If it's conditioning you are after Boxing, Kickboxing, Thai boxing are great, they are also a good mix of offensive & defensive fighting.
Most city's have a club that teach one of these arts.
The only thing is most have no weapons training, some clubs teach a mix of different arts, and styles in one place.
Good luck, I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 25, 2010)

The best thing to do is to go around soaking up all the free intro lessons on offer..

             If theres no free intro lessons im sure they'll let you watch.

             Then you will have a better idea of which one suits your equirements.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT Kevin, Most of us here would agree that it's not necessarily the style that is important, it is the instructor.  Go check out the schools near you, find one that is well structured and to your liking.  If you are looking for a school primarily for fitness, most schools will do.  However, if you are looking for self-defense, look for a good TMA (traditional martial art) school over what most of us call the "McDojo's"  

Anyway, read around the threads, talk to us all, and we'll all be more than happy to help


----------



## Kyosanim (Mar 24, 2010)

Fr33dmJzzDnc3 said:


> My name is Kevin, I am looking to start studying a martial art, but I am not really sure which is right for me. I have done some research and was wondering if maybe you all could help me out.
> 
> I am looking for something with a good focus on conditioning, I am looking largely to keep myself in shape, but would also like to learn a martial art that is fairly offensive. I would also like to get into something that would have some weapon training to it, preferably some sort of staff fighting.
> 
> ...



Hello Kevin I know what you mean about flexibility, and being tall I'm 6'4", but you can do it so do not let it hold you back. I know what you mean by an offensive style. You want a go after your sparring partner not wait for them to come to you. Well I hate to tell you this but tall guys are better at defense , and the speed deficit can be a hard gap to bridge. I have managed throu intense training to make huge speed gains, but as soon as you let off you lose some of it. Same goes for flexibility, but your long reach is a weapon you should not under estimate. Long powerful kicks, and punches with a great reach make for excellent deterrents against attack. If your a hefty guy hard styles like the okinawan ones (I can't spell sorry) are great, but if your the tall slender type they arnt the best. I recommend a soft style that will take advantage of your long limbs. Let me think for a while, and I will make another post about, and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## grydth (Mar 24, 2010)

Fr33dmJzzDnc3 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, I guess I need to spend some time talking to people and doing some research! It really has been a big help.



Welcome - hope you'll find an art and stay here!

Do that research and I've no doubt you'll find something. Part of that is stopping in at some local schools, watching their classes, reading their materials, talking with the teachers.


----------

